# Using real bark for part background opinions



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

So I'm working on a tank and what I plan on doing can be found here.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/140050-exo-terra-100-gallon-67-build.html

I recently saw this thread and how "dartboard" was going to build cork bark into the side of his tank stand and i thought it looked pretty sweet...so I stole the idea.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/130362-dartboards-100-gallon-display-tank-sparing-no-expense.html

Anyhow I recently went to a huge tree in my yard and took some bark off from it cause I wanted to see if I could use this bark to build into my tank stand and I think it will work just fine and there is plenty to spare. 

My question is what people thought of me using it for the inside of my tank. If I know it hasn't been treated or have any chemicals are there any rules of what is vivarium safe and what isn't? (for one i believe I heard pine isn't dart frog friendly) 

How long would something like this last before it deteriorates?

There is plenty of this to spare and I have 4 slabs as big as the one I took a picture of next to a pop can for reference size. I think it looks sweet but I'm wondering if I use it for my background and use the driftwood to build into the background if they will contrast and it will look stupid. So I took a pic of the bark and driftwood next to each other to show the color and texture difference. Just look for some opinions any and all are appreciated.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Simon, the difference there, is that in the "no expense" thread, he is using cork bark. Cork bark is long lasting in viv conditions. Most other bark will decompose quickly.
Some other "cork bark mosaic" threads for you.
Here is the original. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-mosaic-living-drip-wall-pond-method-how.html
Here are a couple of mine. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/76581-pumilos-75-corner-viv.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/77509-pumilos-reticulata-viv.html


----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

thanks Doug...I understand that the bark wont last as long in the tank but IMO I think it looks better. (it's very thick and I haven't found any cork bark like it.) I guess I wish I knew how much less durable it would be ...I dont think it would be a big deal to me if it lasted a year before needing to be replaced.

I guess I'm curious if anyone can tell by the picture if it is vivarium safe. Also while building it into the tank stand I don't think durability will be as big of an issue being outside of the tank.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I used willow tree bark from a giant tree that fell down in my yard awhile back in viv. That was almost a year ago and the bark is fine. I soaked, power washed, and baked it. This was all in vein just a few months ago I noticed millipeedes everwhere. I'm asuming they hitched a ride on the bark because I've used the same batch of abg in other vivs that are fine. Needless to say I wont be useing bark from my back yard ever again. For the bug reason and that I discovered MD cork is right down the road from me.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

How long did you bake the bark that "had" millipedes and at what temperature?

To the OP can you tell us what type of tree it is?

Pine seems to be bad, doesn't look like pine. 
Black walnut might kill plants. 
Would have to look into other could it be Ash?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

cedar is no good either.Hopefully the tree is dead that you took that bark from though,because 4 slabs of that size can kill a tree,but then you'll have all the bark you want


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a stack of maple bark I plan on using. I think it will last a decent amount of time. I won't be gluing it, just leaning it, that way I can remove easily.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Pubfiction said:


> How long did you bake the bark that "had" millipedes and at what temperature?
> 
> To the OP can you tell us what type of tree it is?
> 
> ...


I had the oven set at 350°. I forget how long it was in there for, I was trying for an hour. But it started smoking and almost caught fire so I took it out. The problem with useing your home oven is all it cooks is the outside while the inside remains uncooked. I've been thinking about lowering temps and cooking for much longer, but I dont know.


----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

If I take a picture of the tree tomorrow would someone be able to identify it? Wish I was smarter about these things...IT is a pretty huge tree and the bark came from a limb that has fallen...I would say there is probably another 6 or 7 slabs that size left. 

Again I do plan on using the real bark for building into the stand...just not sure about the tank. Right now all I know is I thought it would be cool to have in a tank as well...not worth the safety of Guapiles IMO so I would need to be 100% sure all was safe. I will take a tree picture and post it tomorrow hopefully I will get some help the ID




Pubfiction said:


> How long did you bake the bark that "had" millipedes and at what temperature?
> 
> To the OP can you tell us what type of tree it is?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

scoy said:


> I had the oven set at 350°. I forget how long it was in there for, I was trying for an hour. But it started smoking and almost caught fire so I took it out. The problem with useing your home oven is all it cooks is the outside while the inside remains uncooked. I've been thinking about lowering temps and cooking for much longer, but I dont know.


Lower the temperature and cook for longer. A home oven is not as even but the principle would apply to any oven no matter how big. I cook for hours, like 4 hours. Basically I come home turn on the oven to 250 or so for leaves and 300 for wood then leave it in their till I goto bed at which point I just turn the oven off.


----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

Here are pictures of the tree and leaves that it has already shed. Can anyone help me out here. I'm also starting to inlay the bark into my stand and I'm pretty excited about it. ( http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/140050-exo-terra-100-gallon-67-build.html )



























Pubfiction said:


> How long did you bake the bark that "had" millipedes and at what temperature?
> 
> To the OP can you tell us what type of tree it is?
> 
> ...


----------



## Adam R (Jun 26, 2013)

i would recommend against it. when it starts decomposing it makes a nasty mess which your frogs will carry all over your tank. not to mention the smells and the organisms that crawl outta that thing. they could dominate your tank. i just ripped a tank apart because of this


----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

yeh the more I think of it the more I really dont feel like risking it.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Based on the leaves looks like it might be willow. I guess they make aspirin products or used to with this so maybe its best not to use it.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Either way the leaves make great leaf litter.


----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

That's interesting...so this is leaves from willow trees?
I went to Hawaii this past summer and took home a bunch of leaves from the jungle and have been using those. I have found they work great. 



oddlot said:


> Either way the leaves make great leaf litter.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

absolutely.Southern magnolia and live oak leaves are great too.They hold up a long time.I also use regular magnolia leaves which break down quicker,but great for microfauna and feeding tadpoles.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks like it could be willow oak which I use. Any acorns around?


----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

To tell you the truth I dont think so but that doesn't mean there aren't. It just happens to be winter here. The 2 that I happen to be leaning towards are willow or walnut. 



JeremyHuff said:


> Looks like it could be willow oak which I use. Any acorns around?


----------

